# Samba als Backup DC



## Dreistein (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ist es möglich einen Samba in eine AD Gesamtstruktur zu bringen und dafür sorgen, das der Samba als zusätzlicher DC arbeitet und die Leute sich beim nicht erreichen des Windows DC am Samba authentifizieren? Das soll den Sinn haben, das denn der Samba im entfernten Netzwerk steht und Nachts sich replizieren sollte, so das alle User im entfernten Netzwerk sich am Samba anmelden, aber alle Anmeldeinformationen aus der Microsoft AD bekommen?


----------

